# my halloween costume



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I almost died when I saw this, do you think my kids would be embarrassed?


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

OMG... I think I would die if I had to wear that! LOL


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

dear god the face is what kills me *L* 

it would look better with out the cane


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

My daughter (5) will be a pink poodle this Halloween. If I let her see this, she'll make me wear it! LOL Ya, it's the face, yikes! It could actually be very cute!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG, that's hilarious!!!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I would TOTALLY wear this at the flyball tournement on Halloween! Pink poodle running the black mini... it would be a hoot! Of course I would not have that face


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_OMG! LMBO!! I would wear it in a heartbeat!_


----------

